# Nibs for kitless pens



## cool44 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am curious if there is a chart or something that shows nib/ feed compatibility as well as thread size/ count for various nibs. I am wondering if there are nibs that can be used or purchased new that will fit the standard JoWo or Bock thread?

I want to play with different nibs and it seems that those are the only two that can be purchased new. There has to be something out there with similar threads that can used.

dave


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought one of the Nemosine calligraphy nibs (without feed or housing) from xFountainpens and it fits in the feed/housing of a #6 Meisternib. Not perfect, but it's good enough for me to test it (and I still want to use the original Meisternib in that pen so I'm not going to adapt the feed.)

I haven't tried any other nibs from this source, and I don't have a Bock #6 unit so I can't test to see if these nibs fit a Bock feed/housing.

The owner was very friendly and helpful, I should have asked if he could supply a feed but I got distracted by some interesting inks and forgot.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 7, 2013)

Dave the threading on both the Bock and JoWo are almost exclusive to them, the threading on the Bock feed is M7.9x.6, I do not know on the JoWo. But most 6 MM nibs will fit both feeds, maybe not perfect but will fit with adjustment.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 7, 2013)

The Jowo are 6.5 x.5 and 7.4x.5


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 7, 2013)

Where does one buy nibs for kitless pens? Is there a Canadian supplier?
I too am rather confused on what taps for what nibs and where to get the nibs and taps.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know about Canada, but stateside you can order from several places.

Classic Nib and Indy~Pen~Dance sell Bock nibs.  
Meisternibs.com for JoWo nibs.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 7, 2013)

There are also nibs and entire front sections available from Jet pens.  Kaweco brand which I don't know a lot about personally but just for the sake of being thorough.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 7, 2013)

Classicnib.com for the Bock taps and feed/nibs
silverpen parts for Jowo taps dies
Meisternib.com for Jowo  feeds/nibs


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 7, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Classicnib.com for the Bock taps and feed/nibs
> silverpen parts for Jowo taps dies
> Meisternib.com for Jowo  feeds/nibs



And you can't go wrong with any of those 3 places to do business with


----------

